# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Account banned

## Rya2

Heya,

My account was banned at some points this afternoon (Named : Rya) im not sure why? i registered back in june but hadnt posted until a day or so ago and as far as im aware there i wasnt rude/askin for sources etc etc

Was going to just pm the *admin* person but i dont seem able to access the inbox.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Will let Admin know......hold tight....

----------


## *Admin*

you probably got crossed with some spam being deleted sorry about that...

----------


## Rya

Aaan im back! much apppreciated

Is there any way to get the two topics back that i created recently? if not no dramas, i'll just repost them.

Thanks again.

----------


## NoAmSmmmPQM

??? ????? ??? ????????

----------


## *Admin*

> Aaan im back! much apppreciated
> 
> Is there any way to get the two topics back that i created recently? if not no dramas, i'll just repost them.
> 
> Thanks again.


Just repost please.

----------


## *Admin*

> ??? ????? ??? ????????



????????????????????????

----------

